# Please Read This!



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

now that you're reading this post, VOTE IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY!!!!!!

http://aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu

It takes 5 second, literaly! I don't care if you are a hardcore member or a noob, it's nice to help out this forum as it has helped you.

Come on, if everyone who signed on in one day took the time and voted we'd be unstopable! Prove your dedication for this forum by voting. If we get #1 on aquarank we can draw more people to our forum.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Number 11!! Vote Vote Vote!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

come on people, get voting!!! fishprofiles doesnt deserve the number 1 spot...ive been there, and it's not that great! WE DESERVE NUMBER ONE! COME ON PEOPLE, GET FISHFORUMS TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

VOTE or ill hurt myself lol jk


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

we seem to be getting a ton of members now, think this is helping?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> VOTE or ill hurt myself lol jk


Really? Cool maybe not voting isn't such a bad thing after all.:lol: jk.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

come on we fell back to 11!!!!!!!!! VOTE IF YOU'RE READING THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes'um fishboy!! :lol:


----------

